# aqua vu



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

I was wondering if I should buy the aqua fishfinder that came out this year for icefishing. It is a lot cheaper than the other flashers so I was cosidering it.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

If you want something inexpensive, not cheap. I would get either a used FL8 or a new marcum lx1.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

ya levi, screw the camera


----------

